# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Automated filmmaking >  " Impossible Things", machine co-written feature film, Greenlight Essentials, Kitchener, Canada

## Airicist

facebook.com/glessentials

linkedin.com/company/greenlight-essentials-inc-

facebook.com/ImpossibleThingsMovie

"IMPOSSIBLE THINGS-World's First A.I. Co-written Feature Film" on Kickstarter

Founder - Jack Zhang

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence input into film script aims to shake up industry with Impossible Things"

by Kim Arlington 
August 28, 2016

----------

